# Victorians and Squid Jigs



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

G'day all... I just thought a few of you may be interested in an upcoming sale at Paul Worsteling's tackle store in Crabourne. It's 50 per cent off from Saturday, July 28. See http://www.ifish.com.au for details.

Also... they are selling the increasingly rare and ever popular *Hayabusa squid jigs*. This was quoted on their website:

"Last season saw massive numbers of calamari being taken Land-Based and Boat Based in Western Port and Port Phillip.

After getting our hands on a NEW jig called the Hayabusa, already well known by hardcore calamari anglers, the supply ran out fast and on the second order we were told that manufacturing of the jig was discontinued because they didn't sell well in the European Markets. This left many Aussie anglers annoyed.

After many phone calls to the Japanese Manufactures, Paul succeeded in getting one last delivery in Australia.

There will be only 600 jigs for sale so best you get in quick."


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heya Gars - thanks for the info on the jigs, thats the most expensive thing rattling around in my tackle box.

I had better get out there and start catching some squid to pay it off :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I give those hayabusa jigs a massive rap - a while ago I thought it would be a good idea to buy squidette a nice jig, and got her a hayabusa. I soon regretted the decision as it outfished every other jig in my box at least 2 to 1. :x :lol:

There is a brown/bronze coloured one that's particularly good - colour #40 in the pic below :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Ok so I can see plenty of detail on squid jigs but your post title also references Victorian(s) jigs.  How much do one of these cost out of curiousity? More importantly if I bought one and actually managed to catch a Victorian what would a it be good for? :shock: :?
> 
> I must admit I haven's seen any tasty looking victorians lately.
> 
> Without reference to the DPI website I would think they would be considered a noxious pest (much like Tialpa) so I guess we can't throw em back. Might explain why we have so many of the annoying bastards up around these parts now. :shock: :lol:


 :lol: thats pretty funny, as for what they are worth.... $28 a piece... x2 + delivery set me back a cool $60-

Good stuff on posting the colors Jase, i picked up No.21 and 40


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

You could catch a Victorian and it could teach you how to fish* 8)

*Best insult I could come up with in 2mins.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm done...  i wave the white flag


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

If any of you Melbourne mangoes are heading over that way can you pick up no.40 for me and i'll shoot accross the funds via internet banking and arrange a time to pick it up. Otherwise does any one know if they sell these jigs around the city or North of Melb

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Garfish said:
> 
> 
> > You could catch a Victorian and it could teach you how to fish* 8)
> ...


Ohhhh now that was a bit bloody harsh :lol: .... its embarrassing enough as it is without you northerners picking on the size of our swimmers


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Milt said:


> Otherwise does any one know if they sell these jigs around the city or North of Melb


Hey Milt,
I have bought the #40 Hayabusas at JM Turville's in the city before, but that was quite a while ago, not sure if they still stock them :?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Jaz,

Thanks for that I ended up ordering the one in plum red color, hopefully it kicks some squid but 8)

Milt,


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

G'day Guys :wink: 
I bought two of the new Yamashita jigs in pink & orange (2 gram) a while ago. Tried the pink one out & absolutely brained em. Hav'nt tried the orange one yet 8)


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Milt said:


> Thanks for that I ended up ordering the one in plum red color, hopefully it kicks some squid but 8)


I did the same thing. I dont usually fall prey to unsrcrupulous AKFF propaganda, but in this instance i decided to.

By the way, the store in question IS taking credit card payments over the phone and posting interstate... :twisted: :twisted:

Hopefully get it Tuesday, and use it by next weekend. Ill do a test of the Hayabusa (legendary weapon of the gods) vs. my yo-zuris (cactus squid jag of the poor student), and post the results when i can.

tight lines and inky decks boys!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Bought this from Anaconda the other day. Very light, only 140mm long and $12. Other than the spike/bait type jigs this is the only one I've seen that is not based on a prawn.










Having spent untold hours trying to tease a strike from small educated squid in between the moorings down on the piers, I thought this might be worth a go. The flutings on the shaft make it spin and as it is made of clear acrylic it shoots out shafts of light in a very baitfishy kinda way. Here's hoping anyways.


----------

